# Thranduil Elven-King: Wisest in Middle-earth, or the one with most fear?



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 9, 2018)

_



But there was in Thranduil's heart a still deeper shadow. He had seen the horror of Mordor and could not forget it. If ever he looked south its memory dimmed the light of the Sun, and though he knew that it was now broken and deserted and under the vigilance of the Kings of Men, fear spoke in his heart that it was not conquered for ever; it would arise again.
—J.R.R. Tolkien, Christopher Tolkien (ed.), Unfinished Tales, "The History of Galadriel and Celeborn", "Appendix B: The Sindarin Princes of the Silvan Elves"

Click to expand...

_
So, Legolas' Father knew, deep down in the chambers of his Heart that the Evil was _not _destroyed and that it _would arise again. 
_
So, my question is: Is Thranduil the wisest of those in Middle-earth for knowing in his heart that Sauron would return again? He certainly seems to be the person at the time of the Second Age to realize the battle is not over.

Is this wisdom or fear? Whilst everyone is enjoying their hard-won peace, it seems Thranduil had a nagging fear in his heart about the Dark Land and Its Lord. 

What do you think?
CL


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Feb 11, 2018)

Both Elrond and Círdan knew that the Ring had not been destroyed and that Isildur had taken it for himself, since they were there when it happened and they had tried in vain to convince Isildur to destroy it when he could. So at least both of them knew as well that Sauron's spirit would endure. In this case it can be assumed that Galadriel knew as well.

The Istari appeared a thousand years after the battle of Dagorlad but it seems logical that this knowledge had been shared with them.

So it looks like Thranduil was not alone to suspect and to fear a possible reappearance of Sauron at an early stage.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 11, 2018)

Merroe said:


> Both Elrond and Círdan knew that the Ring had not been destroyed and that Isildur had taken it for himself, since they were there when it happened and they had tried in vain to convince Isildur to destroy it when he could. So at least both of them knew as well that Sauron's spirit would endure. In this case it can be assumed that Galadriel knew as well.
> 
> The Istari appeared a thousand years after the battle of Dagorlad but it seems logical that this knowledge had been shared with them.
> 
> So it looks like Thranduil was not alone to suspect and to fear a possible reappearance of Sauron at an early stage.



Very good point! I had forgotten about them!

CL


----------

